
Researchers demonstrate new type of laser - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10934.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[https://qutech.nl/researchers-demonstrate-new-type-of-
laser/](https://qutech.nl/researchers-demonstrate-new-type-of-laser/)

